# Übersicht CTF / RTF im Raum Saarland



## Hoppl (9. Januar 2010)

Schöön Guten Abend,

letzte Jahr bin ich auf eine Liste mit den wichtigsten CTF/RTF-Terminen gestoßen.

Hat jemand schon ne entspechende Liste für 2010?

Grüßla

Edith hat was bei Google gefunden: 
RTF-Guide


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Januar 2010)

Hoppl schrieb:


> Schöön Guten Abend,
> 
> letzte Jahr bin ich auf eine Liste mit den wichtigsten CTF/RTF-Terminen gestoßen.
> Hat jemand schon ne entspechende Liste für 2010?
> ...




Termine  gibt es hier,  gugst Du... 

http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=phpicalendar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppl (10. Januar 2010)

Juhu 

Ich war sogar auf der HP - hab aber gedacht, da wären nur Trainingstermin drinne -_-
Hätte mal besser direkt auf den Kalender geklickt.


----------

